# Ultrachrome ink vs durabrite ?



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Epson 2200 wide format printer with their standard UltraChrome inks ?
And has anyone got an educated guess how this ink compares to DuraBrite Inks ?
Both are suppose to be pigment ?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

In case nobody has any new information, there are some topics on people's experience with ultrachrome here.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Rodney, you always come through.

Don


----------

